
Professor’s ‘Amazing’ Trick Makes Quadratic Equations Easier - furcyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/05/science/quadratic-equations-algebra.html
======
crmrc114
Deep link from the article to a page that the professor made to explain this
[https://www.poshenloh.com/quadraticdetail/](https://www.poshenloh.com/quadraticdetail/)

------
saghm
Back in 6th grade, my geometry teacher played the "Quadratic Formula Song" for
us, which was apparently written by a math teacher who wanted to help his
students remember the formula. 14 years later, I haven't factored a polynomial
since maybe six or seven years ago, and I certainly don't remember how to
"complete the square", but I've been utterly unable to forget that formula no
matter how hard I've tried. The song is an earworm, and I think it will be
stuck in my head for the rest of my life.

Listen at your own risk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvXgFLV2gOk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvXgFLV2gOk)

------
audiometry
NYT article: "To find u, we want the product of r and s to be equal to c,"

Why should it be that the product of the y-values of the roots should equal
the constant of the quadratic equation?

